# RS3 style honeycomb grill on S3 question



## b-R-ad (Mar 17, 2012)

Anyone install one on your S3? Where did you get it? Anyone buy one off Ebay? Curious on the fit and finish or if they are cheap (not in price only)


----------



## Somejace (Jul 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jiannu (Jun 10, 2015)

I bought mine from USP motorsports and it fit nice and feels nice. Only issue I have is the sensors will trip. I tried to get them sit out further but they still trip. Only other issue is to install you will need to take off the bumper. I also had to get the body shop to cut a hole for my ACC module....

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## arrested_decay (Jun 6, 2016)

I bought it from Emmanuel Designs...but it's just rebadges Ebay stuff, which was disappointing.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverBane (Mar 4, 2008)

jiannu said:


> I bought mine from USP motorsports and it fit nice and feels nice. Only issue I have is the sensors will trip. I tried to get them sit out further but they still trip. Only other issue is to install you will need to take off the bumper. I also had to get the body shop to cut a hole for my ACC module....
> 
> [URL="[/URL]


Any way you can post a closer up of the acc cutout. I dont understand why they do not make a grill for adaptive for the s3...


----------



## jiannu (Jun 10, 2015)

SilverBane said:


> Any way you can post a closer up of the acc cutout. I dont understand why they do not make a grill for adaptive for the s3...


For sure....... I don't understand either!?!?!? These companies are losing a lot of customers not making one with cut out.....

This 1st pic id my mechanic and I hacking it as I just wanted the car on a Friday evening after getting a lot of work done.....intercooler, grill, exhaust, suspension...spacers...piping.... 










Then I took it to a body shop and had them touch it up and paint it black..... I have 0 issues with the ACC.


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

Bought mine from uspmotor sport. Wrapped bottom in metallic black to match my paint color. Same problem with sensors, but perfect otherwise.


































-cW

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## b-R-ad (Mar 17, 2012)

They look good. Thanks for the feedback... Looking at some options now.


----------



## Quinbez (Jan 24, 2017)

*Honeycomb 8V S3 Grill*



b-R-ad said:


> They look good. Thanks for the feedback... Looking at some options now.


I'm one of the people who got their grill on USP. The installation was very annoying due to having to take the bumper off and the sensor problem is probably worse. If you get the honeycomb grill, prepare to turn the front sensor volume all the way down.


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

Looking for some assistance, i attempted to install the RS3 grille with a buddy on his 2016 S3 using a guide for bumper removal we found on Emmanuelle designs website. Problem was there seems to be some extra clip that needs to be released under or near the center of the grille under the headlights. We had the top flexing like it could release, the sides and the bottom, but something was still holding on in the middle. Anyone encounter this?


----------



## Turbo slc 2.9l/ (Jul 4, 2016)

Are you sure you removed all the torx screws??

Re-read the instructions and make sure you got them all. There is 2 torx screws that recall having to stretch a bit to access


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

Turbo slc 2.9l/ said:


> Are you sure you removed all the torx screws??
> 
> Re-read the instructions and make sure you got them all. There is 2 torx screws that recall having to stretch a bit to access


Yea those two T30's on each side are a huge pain. I got them. My mechanic when i asked after did mention two central clips that need to be released.


----------

